# Milk suppliers



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi all,

im looking at milk suppliers and wondering what other shop owners use and if there is any particular reason why?

originally I was going to go for organic, but after some blind taste tests, supermarket own came out as preferred. With that I'm wondering if there is any point in paying more for something that apparently isn't making much difference to the drink?

Ive been looking at the nutritional value of some of the other brands out there (rodda's, Watsons, cravendale), but they all seem to be about the same. Rodda's actually had .1g less fat, but also .1g sugar less. I'm hoping to find something with about 3.8g per 100ml fat content and lower sugar, but not sure if there is anything out there like that.

like most things I may be over thinking it!


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Bert

I buy my milk direct from an organic dairy farm 10 miles from where my coffee shop is based. It's non-homogenised and I use whole milk as my standard option, although do buy some skimmed milk from them as well. The farm have a shorthorn herd, and they can show that the cattle get fresh feed all year round, not the crap many get fed with over the winter. Remember that although these things may not add up to much on their own, altogether they make a difference.

And because we're buying direct from the farm, we know our money is getting to where it should be instead instead of being swallowed up by the processing dairy/distributor and not making it to the people doing the hard graft of farming.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi Barry, thanks for that. I have a farm local to me, but they only do raw milk and that's too risky for me despite it tasting amazing. I think I've found a supplier, just waiting for a sample to come through


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Just a random point but surely once you have steamed the raw milk it no longer is raw and so i fairly safe?

I may be wrong its just a thought!


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Dunk said:


> Just a random point but surely once you have steamed the raw milk it no longer is raw and so i fairly safe?
> 
> I may be wrong its just a thought!


I dont think it's as easy as that, and as I'm only heating to 65c I think it could be from what someone told me. I think the chances of issues are small, but I'd rather not gamble with it. Will do a bit more research though as would be good to use


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Another thought is "loose milk", i.e. if the farm is able to provide the milk by refilling stainless steel containers instead of using plastic one-use bottles.

The only side note to that this would depend on 1. your ability to store these s/steel vessels, and 2. your EHO's view on this.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

I wouldn't haven't room to store them


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

BertVanGoo said:


> I wouldn't haven't room to store them


That is the problem we have as well, which sadly means we still have to take plastic bottled milk. Especially being that our dairy farm do offer loose.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@BertVanGoo did you make any progress with milk?


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

@jlarkin Hey, yeah I went with Pensworth and used their wholemilk. Slightly less sugar and more protein than the supermarkets. Can pass you on the reps details of you like


----------

